# Scottie Pippen = Osama Bin Laden



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

never mind

even though Conan had a great joke about this. I do not want to offend Bulls' fans.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> never mind
> 
> even though Conan had a great joke about this. I do not want to offend Bulls' fans.



Conan had a great joke? Damn. That IS news.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> never mind
> 
> even though Conan had a great joke about this. I do not want to offend Bulls' fans.


honestly, what is more offensive than the Bulls' W-L column? 

c'mon, what's the joke?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

He was talking who he would be perfect for the white house versus the Middle East. He showed Condalliza Rice, Saddam Hussian and others and what actors he would have play them and they were all very similiar in apperacnce of course. Then he said he'd have Scottie Pippen Play the part of Osama Bin Laden. That was the biggest laugh getter, and they ended up reshowing their two pictures because they looked so much alike. Then Conan said something like "Well I never saw them in the same place at one".


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, that joke has been floating around for _years_!!!

Post September 27, 2001


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> never mind
> 
> even though Conan had a great joke about this. I do not want to offend Bulls' fans.



No he is a "chemical ali" :grinning:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Scottie Pippen = Osama Bin Laden*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Conan had a great joke? Damn. That IS news.


dude you crazy.......his show is the best one out of the late night crowd.........


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Man, that joke has been floating around for _years_!!!
> 
> Post September 27, 2001


<IMG SRC=http://www.coopstuff.com/Graphics/Sketch01/01-shady-devil.jpg>

And the Devil said to Scottie, "Bear my likeness and I will give you great basketball gifts."


----------

